# Brighter backup lights



## jkcedor (Jun 18, 2009)

I wanted to try and get a brighter backup bulb for my MKV GLI so ordered the 'Beacon' 1156 bulbs from autolumination.com but put them in and only the passenger one works, the drivers side won't light and obviously gives me the bulb out error. If I put the stock bulb back in, it works fine, just won't accept the Beacon bulb. I rotated both Beacon's through the passenger side and they both work so it doesn't seem to be a bulb issue, just won't light up on the drivers side. Anybody else ever have this problem?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Maybe the car is trying to tell you that the bulbs are drawing too much power? I'd try a 796 or 3497 bulb. Those look a little bogus - and why would you want blue backup lights?


----------



## jkcedor (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, the plan was for a 'super white' back up light that would be a little brighter than stock but with the one I left in, I don't notice much of a difference on the passenger side compared to the drivers side. It seemed like a decent idea at the time


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

A few months ago I seen a thread in the 20th,GLI,337 forum something with a guy of how installed a HID's setup in his reverse lights....

it was lookin' 

-Judd


----------



## DBL_TKE (Sep 2, 2010)

HID reverse lights? How long do you actually stay in reverse, say 5 to 10 seconds? The bulbs havnt even warmed up yet and hardly put out any usable light in that kind of time frame. :screwy:


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5035186-Just-put-a-HID-kit-in-my-reverse-lights


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

:banghead: hid reverse lights? the worst thing for hid's is to be turned on/off too much...this is EXACTLY what happens in reverse lights. And as mentioned, hids are pretty dull until they warm up, just seems like a bad idea. I know putting halogen back-ups in an mk3 will melt the reverse switch on the transmission pretty quickly, so a relay may be in order if you want to make those bulbs work.


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

whatever... works great...full illumination in like 3 seconds...nothing has melted...

:beer:


----------



## Wolfpack Noob (Aug 25, 2010)

I just went with the silverstars from autozone, plenty bright and cheap enough...


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Silverstar backup bulbs???


----------



## Wolfpack Noob (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeppers, 7506 ST Silverstars...


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

came here to post the hid in reverse lights 

Also a clear bulb will always put out more lumens then a coated bulb, be it yellow blue purple pink whatever. Coloured coatings on bulb selectively filter out light so just go for a clear one or do HID which looks sick. Just throw your car in reverse and let it sit for a second before backing up.


----------

